# Ex-Demo 3 group Expobar Diamant Barista £3500



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone interested in a Ex demo (very little use and in excellent condition) 3 group Expobar Diamant Barista for £3500 delivered? This is an outstanding machine which I normally sell new for £5600. Details of the machine can be viewed on my website here:

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Diamant.html

I haven't advertised this anywhere else so if you are interested, give me a shout!

Andy

Machine now sold


----------

